# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Hạ Long 1 ngày khuyến mãi  hấp dẫn

## lenhan

*TOUR HẠ LONG 1 NGÀY - TOUR GHÉP KHÁCH* 
*Khởi hành: Hàng ngày
Khuyến mại hấp dẫn: Miễn phí chèo Kayak*
*Giá*

*Hạng Standard:* *530.000 VNĐ/khách* *(Khuyến mại 20% so với giá gốc: 660.000 VNĐ/khách)* 
*Khuyến mại: Miễn phí chèo Kayak

Hạng Superior:* *590.000(VNĐ/khách)* *(Khuyến mại 20% so với giá gốc: 740.000 VNĐ/khách)
(Ăn ngon hơn + miễn phí chèo kayak)

Hạng Deluxe:* *790.000(VNĐ/khách)* *(Khuyến mại 20% so với giá gốc: 980.000 VNĐ/khách)*

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH HẠ LONG 1 NGÀY* 

*8h00 - 08h30:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón tại khách sạn của Quý khách hoặc điểm hẹn trong khu vực *Phố Cổ Hà Nộ*i khởi hành tour du lịch Hạ Long 1 ngày.

*10h30:* Xe dừng chân tại thành phố *Hải Dương* 20 phút. Quý khách do ăn sáng, mua sắm hoặc nghỉ ngơi.

*12h30:* Đoàn đến *bến tàu du lịch Bãi Cháy*. Quý khách lên du thuyền bắt đầu hành trình thăm vịnh Hạ Long. Du thuyền sẽ du ngoạn qua muôn vàn đảo đá đẹp huyền ảo, sau đó sẽ cập vào thăm quan một *nhà bè nuôi hải sản*, Quý khách sẽ có dịp được biết nhiều loại hải sản đặc sản của vịnh Hạ Long. 
*13h00* Quý khách *thưởng thức bữa trưa* trong khi du thuyền vẫn tiếp tục hành trình du ngoạn trên vịnh Hạ Long. 
*14h00:* Sau khi dùng bữa trưa, Quý khách sẽ lên thăm *động Thiên Cung* - _một trong những động đẹp nhất của Vịnh Hạ Long_ (Nếu còn thời gian Quý khách thăm quan hang Đầu Gỗ hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ, di tích lịch sử nơi gắn liền với trận chiến chống quân Nguyên – Mông năm 1288 của tướng quân Trần Hưng Đạo) 
*15h00* Tiếp tục hành trình qua hàng ngàn đảo đá kỳ vĩ khác: *hòn Chó Đá, hòn Đỉnh Hương, hòn Gà Chọi,...* Du thuyền sẽ đỗ tại khu vực gần l*àng chài Ba Hang*. Quý khách có thể đăng ký *chèo thuyền Kayak (miễn phí)* tự mình khám phá làng chài Ba Hang và muôn vàn đảo đá khác của Vịnh Hạ Long (Phụ thu vé thắng cảnh vào làng chài Ba Hang)

*16h30 - 17h00:* Tàu cập bến. Xe đón Quý khách rời Hạ Long về Hà Nội, dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô...mua đặc sản về làm quà cho gia đình và người thân.

*20h00:* Về tới Hà Nội, chia tay quý khách. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch Hạ Long 1 ngày. 

*GIÁ BAO GỒM:*

• Xe đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón Hà Nội - Hạ Long.
• Tàu du lịch thăm quan vịnh Hạ Long 4 tiếng
• Ăn trưa trên tàu
• Hướng dẫn viên
• Vé tham quan vịnh Hạ Long
• Bảo hiểm du lịch trên tàu
• Thuyền Kayak 

*KHÔNG BAO GỒM*

• Đồ uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn
• Các chi tiêu cá nhân ngoài chương trình
• Thuế VAT
• Vé thắng cảnh vào làng chài Ba Hang (30.000 đ/khách)
*
MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:* 
Mrs Nhàn
Mobile: 0975130889

*THANG LONG HOLIDAY*
Hotline: 0977 535 669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hà Nội 1:* 

59 Lý Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Tel: 04.6284175 8* Hotline: 0977535669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hà Nội 2:*

Tầng 11, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 62841786 * Hotline: 0974549690
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hạ Long:*

Tổ 18 – khu 4 – Đảo Tuần Châu – Hạ Long – Quảng Ninh
Tel: 033351561 * Hotline: 095542806
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Website:* http://tourgiasoc.com/
       www:thanglongholiday.com

----------


## lenhan

Hòn chó đá

----------


## zbies2991

Thank bác chủ topic nha ! đúng thứ mình đang cần

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Hang Sửng Sốt

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Sửng Sốt*

Nằm ở khu vực trung tâm của Di sản Thế giới vịnh Hạ Long,* hang Sửng Sốt* trong đảo Bồ Hòn. Đây là một hang rộng và đẹp vào bậc nhất của vịnh Hạ Long và đây cũng là nơi tập trung nhiều đảo đá có hình dáng đặc sắc không nơi nào có được. Đường lên _hang Sửng Sốt_ luồn dưới những tán lá rừng, những bậc đá ghép cheo leo, du khách vừa có được cái thú của người leo núi, vừa có cái háo hức như đang đi lên trời.

*Hang Sửng Sốt* được chia làm hai ngăn chính, toàn bộ ngăn đầu như một nhà hát lớn rộng thênh thang. Trần hang được phủ bằng một lớp "thảm nhung" óng mượt, vô số những "chùm đèn" treo bằng nhũ đá rực sáng long lanh, những tượng đá, voi đá, hải cẩu, mâm xôi, hoa lá... tất cả dường như đang rung rinh xao động giữa cõi thực và mơ. Chưa hết ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ đẹp thần kỳ ở ngăn đầu, ta bước vào ngăn thứ hai bằng một con đường nhỏ. Một luồng ánh sáng ùa vào rực rỡ, hang mở ra một khung cảnh mới hoàn toàn khác lạ, ngăn hang rộng mênh mông có thể chứa được hàng ngàn người. Đi vào trong cảnh trí còn lắm điều kỳ lạ, như cây đa cổ thụ tán lá sum suê, chú gấu biển, khủng long... Tới đỉnh cao nhất củahang, bất ngờ một khu "vườn thượng uyển" mở ra trước mắt ta, có hồ nước trong vắt, phong cảnh sơn thuỷ hữu tình, muôn loài cây cỏ cùng nhiều loài chim muông sinh sống. Từng đàn khỉ vẫn thường kéo nhau xuống đây tìm hoa quả làm náo động cả một vùng.

Động nằm ở vùng trung tâm _du lịch của vịnh Hạ Long_ và được người Pháp đặt cho hang cái tên "Grotte des surprises" (động của sự sửng sốt).

Từ bến tàu leo lên khoảng 50 bậc đá dựng đứng rồi lại đi xuống chừng mươi bậc đá nữa là đến cửahang với chiều cao khoảng 25 m. Động rộng khoảng 10.000 m2 với hàng ngàn măng đá, nhũ đá. Trong hang có một hệ thống đường đi lát đá dọc từ cửahang vào đến lối ra dài hơn 500 m. Hai bên lối đi là những cột đèn đường thấp vừa là cột giới chỉ đường vừa là vật trang trí, chiếu sáng. Hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng với những kiểu đèn trang nhã, ánh sáng dịu mắt càng tôn thêm vẻ đẹp của hang.

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Hạ Long 2 ngủ tàu 2 ngày 1 đêm giá hấp dẫn chỉ với 1.200.000 VNĐ

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Tuần Châu

----------


## lenhan

Tour Hạ Long 1 ngày giá rẻ, đảm bảo chất lượng

----------


## lenhan

Hòn Trống Mái

----------


## lenhan

Du lich Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Tour khởi hành hàng ngày

----------


## lenhan

Hang Đầu Gỗ

----------


## lenhan

Tour giá rẻ mà chất lượng

----------


## lenhan

Một trải nghiệm thú vị

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Tour Hạ Long 1 ngày

----------


## lenhan

Hang Sửng Sốt

----------


## lenhan

Một kỳ nghỉ thú vị trong khoảng thời gian ngắn

----------


## lenhan

*Động Thiên Cung
*
Hang này nằm ngay gần hang Đầu Gỗ, cửa hang ở trên độ cao 25m. đây là một hang động vào loại đẹp nhất ở Hạ Long mà con người biết tới. Hang rộng gần 10.000m2 có cấu trúc rất phức tạp, gồm nhiều cấp, nhiều ngăn với các trần và bờ vách rất cao, rộng. Đặc biệt trong hang, ở đâu đâu ta cũng thấy vô vàn các khối nhũ, măng đá với các hình dáng kì lạ. Vì vậy người ta đã hình dung ra cả một huyền thoại về cuộc tình và sự chia tay của Rồng bố, Rồng mẹ đã diễn ra trên vách đá hoặc nghĩ rằng đây là hình ảnh của các mê cung của Hoàng đế Ba Tư trong chuyện Nghìn lẻ một đêm.
Ở ngách phía trong, hang lại thông ra ngoài bằng một cửa nhỏ, nhìn xuống một vịnh biển nhỏ bị vây kín bởi một vùng cung núi. Trong hang cũng thấy có một dòng chữ trên vách đá và con số 1901. Có lẽ đây là bút tích của nhà thám hiểm đầu tiên đã tìm tới hang này. Bây giờ người ta đã xây hẳn một hệ thống cầu thang, hành lang đẹp và công phu cả ở bên ngoài và bên trong hang với các hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng để du khách dễ dàng vào thăm hang. Ngày 1/5/1998, động Thiên Cung chính thức mở cửa đón du khách và từ đó đã tạo thành một làn sóng du lịch để về vịnh Hạ Long. Đây là chiếc động đầu tiên ở Hạ Long đã được con người sủa sang với quy mô lớn. Sắp tới hang này sẽ được sửa sang một lần nữa với mục đích cố gắng giữ gìn vẻ đẹp tự nhiên của nó.

----------


## lenhan

Hạ Long 1 ngày giá tốt

----------


## lenhan

Hang Bồ Nâu

----------


## lenhan

*Đỉnh Lư Hương
 Hòn Đỉnh Hương nằm phía tây nam hang Đầu Gỗ. Qua hòn Chó Đá, đến khu nhà bè hải sản, du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng một phiến đá bề thế đứng trên hai cái chân rất mảnh mai mọc lên chắn ngang lối đi. Phiến đá có hình một lư hương khổng lồ đứng giữa biển khơi như một vật thiêng cúng tế trời đất, như nhắc nhở ta nhớ đến truyền thống uống nước nhớ nguồn, nhớ ơn ông cha và các bậc hiền nhân ngày trước đã có công xây dựng và bảo vệ tổ quốc. Ngày nay hòn Đỉnh Hương( Lư hương) được in trên tờ tiền 200.000 vnđ, như một dấu hiệu nhắc nhở về một hình ảnh đầy ý nghĩa cao cả.*

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Hạ Long 1 ngày giá sốc

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Đầu Gỗ*
Rộng khoảng 5000m2, Hang Đầu Gỗ nằm trên độ cao 27m so với mực nước biển cùng độ tuổi tạo thành động Thiên Cung – thời Pleixtocen muộn cách ngày nay khoảng 2 triệu năm. Hang Đầu Gỗ như tập trung được một quần thể kiến trúc cổ xưa.Toát ra một vẻ đẹp cổ kính, hoang sơ và tĩnh mịch với nhiều cột đá, trụ đá, măng đá nhỏ nhắn, cao vút như muốn vươn tận trời xanh… Hang có hệ động thực vật đa dạng phong phú. Do có cửa hang được mở rộng nên độ ẩm trong lòng hang cao, cộng với sự tác động của ánh sáng mặt trời nên có thể thấy ngay được sự phát triển đa dạng của hệ thực vật, đặc biệt là rêu, cây dương xỉ và cây thân gỗ.Trong hang được chia thành 3 ngăn.
*Ngăn thứ 1* – hệ thống nhũ đá có nhiều hình ảnh quen thuộc với cuộc sống: sư tử, trăn, rùa, và thậm chí cả hình ảnh đôi gà chọi…
*Ngăn thứ 2* – bắt đầu bằng một bức tranh hoành tráng – hình ảnh những hòn đảo đá lô nhô trên sóng nước cũng được khắc hoạ rõ nét trên bức tranh này.
*Ngăn thứ 3* – là hình ảnh những cột đá khổng lồ, vừa không thô nhám, cứng nhắc, vừa xinh xắn, mềm mại.

----------


## lenhan

Hạ Long - điểm đến thú vị

----------


## lenhan

*Vẻ đẹp Động Mê Cung*Động Mê Cung nằm ở độ cao 25m trên đảo Lờm Bò, cách đảo Ti-tốp khoảng 2km về phía tây nam. Nhìn từ xa, cửa động như một mái nhà ăn sâu vào sườn đảo.
Qua một khe cửa nhỏ chỉ vừa một người qua, lòng động mở ra nhiều ngăn, với những nhũ đá mang nhiều hình thù óng ánh, muôn màu rủ xuống từ trần động. Du khách dễ cảm giác sống trong một biệt thự lớn dưới lòng đất.

Ra khỏi cửa động ăn thông lên đỉnh núi, hiện ra trước mắt du khách là hồ Mê Cung trong xanh, tuyệt đẹp. Đây thực chất là một áng được tạo nên bởi địa hình karst đặc trưng của Vịnh Hạ Long.
Đặc biệt, trong lòng hồ Mê Cung, các loài san hô, hải sâm đen và nhiều loài động thực vật đặc hữu của Vịnh Hạ Long đang sinh sôi rất tốt. Nhiều du khách nước ngoài đã reo lên thích thú khi được nhìn thấy bụi san hô giống như cây mộc nhĩ khổng lồ dưới mặt nước trong xanh…
Mê Cung ngày nay giống như một vườn sinh thái

----------


## lenhan

*Nên du lịch Hạ Long khi nào?*

Vịnh Hạ Long nằm ở miền Bắc Việt Nam, có 4 mùa xuân, hạ, thu, đông rõ rệt. Hầu như vào bất cứ thời gian nào quanh năm cũng có thể du lịch đến vịnh Hạ Long, trong đó tốt nhất sẽ là vào khoảng từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10. Thời tiết vào những tháng này khá mát mẻ và dễ chịu.

Mặc dù như thế nhưng bạn cũng có thể đến đây vào những tháng mùa đông 12, 1 và tháng 2. Thời tiết có thể hơi lạnh và mây mù, thỉnh thoảng có mưa lất phất. Còn vào mùa hè tuy có rất nhiều du khách đến đây nghỉ ngơi và tham quan, nhưng đôi khi ở nơi này đông người sẽ thú vị hơn là vắng vẻ. Tuy nhiên trong suốt những tháng mùa hè từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10, nhiệt độ tăng lên và bạn có thể gặp bão trong mùa mưa.

----------


## onapthanh

Tour đi Hạ Long lúc nào cũng là tour mà nhiều người yêu thích vì mang tính thiên nhiên thắng cảnh

----------


## lenhan

*Hoàng Hôn trên vịnh Hạ Long*

Khi hoàng hôn buông xuống Hạ Long lại vô cùng huyền ảo trên mặt biển bao la, anh đèn màu từ những du thuyền HAj Long phản chiếu xuống mặt nước tạo thành một bức tranh sinh động  với nhiều màu sắc huyền ảo. Và rồi bình minh sẽ đưa bạn vào chốn thần tiên, đánh thức bạn bằng cái lạnh se rát, những cơn gió thơm nồng mùi biển, cảnh đẹp đến nao lòng. Hạ Long không hổ danh khi 2 lần Unesco công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên thế giới, năm 1994 và năm 2000 Hạ Long luôn mang đến cho du khách những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời, phải chăng chình vì vẻ đẹp vĩnh cửu theo thời gian đó mà cách đây hơn 5 thế kỷ Nguyễn Trãi đã ca ngơi vịnh hạ long là một kỳ quan đá dựng giữa trời cao

----------


## lenhan

Tour Hạ Long giá tốt

----------


## lenhan

*Làng chài Cửa Vạn*: 
Một trong những điểm đến đậm chất Việt của du lịch Hạ Long. Tại làng chài Cửa Vạn, du khách không chỉ được đắm mình trong không gian êm ả, thanh bình mà còn được tìm hiểu đời sống văn hoá của ngư dân, được học cách cách chèo thuyền, giăng lưới, thả câu bắt tôm cá…

----------


## lenhan

*Động Tam Cung*

Động nằm ở trung tâm vịnh Hạ Long, cách động Sửng Sốt 5 km về hướng đông bắc. Động được chia làm ba ngăn, luồn lách qua từng khe đá. Trong động có nhiều nhũ đá đẹp. ở cả ba ngăn động, nhũ đá tạo ra những hình thù tự nhiên sống động như tiên ông với chòm râu bạc phơ, ba ông tam đa trầm mặc, nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt, rồi nào là hình sư tử, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần…

Động Tam Cung nằm trên đảo Mây Đèn – một hòn đảo nằm gần như tách biệt với các đảo khác. Hòn Mây Đèn vách đá dựng đứng chênh vênh, rừng cây xanh tốt.
Vào ngăn thứ nhất, bất chợt ta dừng bước lặng nghe đâu đó vang lại những âm thanh như tiếng đàn T’rưng hoặc đàn đá thánh thót. Chưa hết ngạc nhiên, du khách bỗng gặp một “ông tiên” đang chống gậy leo núi, chòm râu trắng phơ bay trong gió. Và đây nữa, ba “ông tam đa” đang đứng trầm mặc trên vách động nhìn cảnh trần xuôi ngược. Từ trần động một nhũ đá giống hệt nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt đang chúm chím nở giữa rừng hoa nhũ đá.
Từ ngăn thứ nhất đến ngăn thứ hai qua một khe cửa nhỏ, bước đi gập ghềnh, nơi đây như là một bảo tàng tự nhiên sống động, nào là sư tử đá, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần… Và chính giữa ngăn thứ hai là một dòng suối tiên quanh năm nước ngọt tràn trề, hai bên vách động là những bức rèm đá buông rủ từ trần xuống thướt tha, tất cả dường như đang lay động.
Đến ngăn trong cùng du khách sẽ được xem một bức phù điêu hoành tráng trên đó chạm trổ những hình thù kỳ dị nhưng lại rất công phu, tầng tầng lớp lớp trong một chỉnh thể chung cân đối, hài hoà, những bông hoa, gậy trúc xinh xắn, những bức rèm đá tự nhiên, những chú voi hiền từ đang ngủ…

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*HỒ ĐỘNG TIÊN*

Hồ Động Tiên là một trong những hang động đẹp nhất trên Vịnh Hạ Long. Do chứa đựng những giá trị đặc biệt về địa chất, địa mạo và lịch sử hình thành Vịnh Hạ Long nên đến nay Hồ Động Tiên chỉ dành cho các lớp học giáo dục môi trường sinh thái (Ecoboat) và các nhà nghiên cứu tới tìm hiểu.
Hồ Động Tiên có cấu trúc kiểu hang thềm điển hình, với đáy hang nằm cao hơn mặt biển không nhiều, thậm chí lối vào ở cửa hang còn bị ngập nước, phải tôn cao đường lên mới vào được.

Khác với tất cả các hang động khác trong Vịnh Hạ Long, trong hang Hồ Động Tiên còn di tích của nhiều nền hang treo bên vách, có dạng những “gác xép” kéo dài. Theo các nhà khoa học, đó là những phần mặt nền hang được cấu kết tương đối chắc chắn bằng chất CaCO3 mà phần dưới nền đã bị xói mòn do dòng chảy ngầm xuất hiện trong hang qua hàng ngàn năm.
Cũng theo các nhà khoa học, nếu nghiên cứu chi tiết các mảng sót của nền hang đó có thể tìm hiểu được chi tiết tiến trình dâng, hạ của mực nước biển Hạ Long trong kỷ Đệ Tứ (kéo dài khoảng 2 triệu – 1,6 triệu năm trước). Điều đó có ý nghĩa lớn đối với việc khôi phục lịch sử địa chất của khu vực. Trong hang hiện có nhiều nhũ đá dạng cột rủ xuống chấm nền hiện tại, là cơ sở để đoán định rằng, phía dưới nền hiện tại còn có một nền hang cổ, và còn có nhiều măng đá mọc lên để đỡ những cột nhũ kể trên. Có điều, phân nửa hang phía dưới hiện vẫn bị trầm tích lấp đầy. Đó là một điều bí ẩn chưa được khám phá.

Từ ngăn thứ hai của hang Hồ Động Tiên có hai cửa thông ra một hồ nước, xung quanh có núi đá vôi bao bọc. Người ta gọi những hồ nước kiểu này là áng. Thực chất đây là một phễu karst có phần đáy bị ngập nước. Đó là một loại môi trường sinh thái đặc biệt, vừa biệt lập vừa lưu thông với biển thông qua hệ thống hang ngầm và khe nứt trong đá vôi. Vì thế, trong các áng thường có hệ sinh vật độc đáo, có thể gồm nhiều loài đặc hữu.
Việc cơ quan quản lý chưa cho phép đưa du khách vào hang như các hang động khác trên Vịnh, đã giúp cho các nhũ đá trong hang giữ được trạng thái tự nhiên. Các khối thạch nhũ ở đây phô diễn hết vẻ long lanh huyền bí của mình. Hàng triệu tinh thể canxit ánh lên kỳ diệu khi có ánh sáng nhẹ dọi vào. Điều đó ở những hang động đã khai thác như Sửng Sốt, Thiên Cung, Đầu Gỗ không bao giờ còn nữa…

----------


## lenhan

*Hồ Ba Hầm trên Vịnh Hạ Long
*
Hồ Ba Hầm thuộc dãy đảo Đầu Bê, giáp với Cát Bà. Đây là một trong ba đỉnh tam giác thuộc khu bảo vệ tuyệt đối của Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới Vịnh Hạ Long. Hồ Ba Hầm gồm có 3 hồ nước lớn thông với nhau bằng 3 cửa hang (hầm), vì thế mà có tên gọi là Hồ Ba Hầm.
So với các điểm tham quan trên Vịnh Hạ Long, du khách muốn khám phá vẻ đẹp của Hồ Ba Hầm chỉ có thể dùng thuyền nan hay kayak và phải lựa khi nước triều xuống mới chèo qua hang để vào được trong hồ. Đường vào hồ thứ nhất là một hang đá dài khoảng 150m, rộng 10m, trần hang nơi cao nhất khoảng 1,5-2m. Đường sang hồ thứ hai bên phải theo chiều đi vào, dài khoảng 60m. Hồ thứ hai có diện tích lớn nhất trong ba hồ, với diện tích khoảng 1.000m2. Cũng từ hồ thứ nhất, qua hang ngầm bên trái dài khoảng 60m là đường sang hồ thứ ba, diện tích khoảng 600m2.
Trong Hồ Ba Hầm, bốn bề vách núi vây quanh, không gian hoàn toàn tĩnh lặng, chỉ có tiếng chim hót hoà quyện với mây trời, non nước Hạ Long; tiếng mái chèo khua nước vỗ nhè nhẹ mạn thuyền. Qua các hang mờ mờ tối, từng chùm nhũ đá rủ xuống với nhiều hình thù kỳ lạ. Dọc đường đi, có lúc tưởng như phía trước là một bức tường đá chắn lối bởi không gian bao phủ màu đen sẫm, song nếu khua tiếp mái chèo thì những luồng ánh sáng nhỏ lại bắt đầu le lói hiện ra, một khung cảnh mới lại xuất hiện. Có những chỗ thật rộng, có chỗ lại thắt hẹp, có đoạn nghe rào rào, có đoạn lại tĩnh lặng, phong cảnh thật sơn thuỷ hữu tình.
Với hệ sinh thái tùng, áng – một trong các hệ sinh thái đặc trưng của Vịnh Hạ Long – Hồ Ba Hầm là điều kiện thuận lợi cho các loài động, thực vật cư trú và phát triển. Trên các vách đá vôi xung quanh hồ, du khách có thể thấy một màu xanh ngát của thảm thực vật nhiệt đới, phong phú về giống loài.
Đáng chú ý, Hồ Ba Hầm là nơi sinh trưởng của ba loài thực vật đặc hữu của Vịnh Hạ Long, đó là Hài vệ nữ hoa vàng, Cọ Hạ Long và Thiên tuế Hạ Long. Ngoài ra, đảo Đầu Bê còn là một trong các dãy đảo có khỉ lông vàng sinh sống. Vì vậy, du khách cũng đừng ngạc nhiên khi bất chợt nhìn thấy một vài chú khỉ ẩn hiện trên vách đá xung quanh. Ngoài khỉ, xung quanh Hồ Ba Hầm còn có chồn, sóc, một số loài chim… Hiện nay, Hồ Ba Hầm đang là một trong các tuyến điểm tham quan của du khách khi đến với Hạ Long.

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Luồn*

Hang Luồn nằm trên đảo Bồ Hòn, cách Bãi Cháy 14 km về phía nam. Phía trước hang là hòn Con Rùa, bên phải là Cổng Trời. Nơi đây vách đá dựng đứng, bốn mùa nước trong xanh phẳng lặng như một tấm gương soi. Sát mép nước, một chiếc cổng hình cánh cung mở ra dưới chân đảo, đó là hang Luồn.

Qua chiếc cổng thành xinh xắn, ta gặp một hồ nước tròn phẳng lặng bốn bề cây cối um tùm, vách đá cheo leo, trên đó từng bầy khỉ chạy nhảy tung tăng, những cây si cổ thụ bóng toả loà xoà, những giò phong lan buông rủ nở hoa thơm ngát và dưới mặt nước trong xanh êm đềm kia là cuộc sống sôi động của các loài sinh vật biển như tôm, cá, cua, mực...

Đây là một nhóm đảo khép kín, thông ra biển chỉ bằng một cửa hang rộng khoảng 4 m, cao 3 m, dài 100 m. Hồ nước lợ trong hang được bao bọc bởi bốn mặt núi, rộng khoảng gần 1 km2. Trên các vách đá còn lưu những vỏ ốc nước ngọt đã hoá thạch, chứng tỏ nơi đây con người đã từng cư trú và ngày ấy hẳn nơi đây là một thung lũng sâu.

Những hang kiểu này ở vịnh Hạ Long có không nhiều, nhưng có lẽ điều đặc sắc hấp dẫn, lôi cuốn du khách ở đây lại là cảnh sắc thiên nhiên. Đó là sự kết hợp đan xen, hài hoà giữa dáng núi, sắc nước mây trời đến từng cây cỏ, dường như không thể tìm thấy ở đây một khiếm khuyết nào của tạo hoá.

----------


## lenhan

Làng chài Vùng Viềng

----------


## lenhan

Động Kim Quy

----------


## lenhan

*Hòn Con Cóc - Hạ Long
*
Hòn Con Cóc cách cảng tàu du lịch Bãi Cháy 12km về phía đông nam, thuộc vịnh Hạ Long. Hòn núi đá này trông giống như một con cóc ngồi xổm giữa biển nước, cao 9m.Con cóc xấu xí nhưng lại là một người bạn tốt của nhà nông. Vào mùa nắng hạn người ta cứ nghe theo tiếng cóc để biết khi nào trời đổ mưa. Về chuyện này, đã có hẳn một câu chuyện cổ tích kể về cuộc hành quân gian khổ của đoàn thú vật sắp chết vì đại hạn đã rủ nhau lên Thiên Đình đấu tranh đòi Ngọc Hoàng phải làm mưa. Đoàn quân ấy do chú Cóc gan dạ dẫn đầu và sau khi thắng lợi, Ông trời đã phải nhận Cóc làm cậu Ông Trời và khi nào Cóc nghiến răng thì phải theo lệnh mà thả mưa xuống trần gian.

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Trinh Nữ*

Hang Trinh Nữ nằm trên dãy đảo Bồ Hòn cùng với hệ thống động Sửng Sốt, hồ Ðộng Tiên, Hang Luồn... Cách Bãi Cháy 15 km về phía Nam. Với người dân đánh cá, họ coi hang Trinh Nữ là ngôi nhà thân yêu của họ, còn những đôi trai gái yêu nhau lại coi đây là biểu tượng, nơi thề nguyện của tình yêu. Người Pháp xưa đặt cho hang cái tên Le virgin (động của người con gái).

Truyền thuyết xưa kể rằng: Xưa có một người con gái vạn chài xinh đẹp, nhà nghèo, gia đình cô phải đi làm thuê cho tên chủ cai quản vùng đánh cá. Thấy cô xinh đẹp, hắn ép gia đình cô gả cô làm vợ bé cho hắn, cô không chịu vì cô đã có người yêu, chàng trai đó đang ra khơi đánh cá để chuẩn bị cho ngày cưới của họ. Không làm gì nổi cô, tên địa chủ đã đày cô ra một đảo hoang nhằm khuất phục ý chí của cô, cô đói lả và kiệt sức.

Trong một đêm mưa gió hãi hùng, cô gái đã hoá đá nơi đây. Ðó cũng là đêm chàng trai biết tin cô gặp nạn, chàng mải miết bơi thuyền đi tìm cô. Ðến đêm, giông bão ập đến thuyền chàng vỡ nát, chàng dạt lên một đảo hoang, trong ánh chớp, chàng nhìn ra phía xa và nhận ra cô gái nhưng những lời chàng gọi đã bị gió mang đi. Chàng dùng hòn đá đập vào vách núi báo cho nàng biết rằng chàng đã đến. Chàng gõ khi máu trên tay chảy đầm đìa, tới khi kiệt sức và chàng hoá đá (hang Trống ngày nay).

Ngày nay, khi đến thăm hang Trinh Nữ, bức tượng cô gái đứng xoã mái tóc dài, đôi mắt đang nhìn về đất liền vẫn còn đó. Ðối diện với hang Trinh Nữ, hang Trống (còn được gọi là hang Con Trai). Bức tượng chàng trai hoá đá đang quay mặt về phía hang Trinh Nữ vẫn còn, những tiếng gọi tha thiết cùng tiếng gõ vào vách đá của chàng vẫn văng vẳng đâu đây. Những dấu tích của trận cuồng phong đêm đó vẫn còn đến ngày nay - đó là những đổ vỡ của đất đá ngổn ngang trong hang, tiếng gió gầm gào qua vách đá và những bọt sóng vẫn tung lên trắng xoá.

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Đảo Sim Soi

----------

